# Merck Touch Up Paint



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Anybody know where to get Molitani Orange Touch up paint.....dropped a chain (Changing it. D'uh) between the Chainring and the chainstay.

Len


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*gita*

Check Gita Bikes, the US distributor for Merckx. They carry replacement decals, so they should have touchup paint. www.gitabike.com


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

*Thumbs down on gita from me*

I tried to get touch up paint for a Merckx from Gita. They told me to use model paint. I found a couple different blues from a hobby store, neither one matched. So I called Gita back, explained I could not find a match and asked if they could get something from Merckx. They told me to use the paint I had found because nobody's going to care or even notice. I was really surprised by how rude they were. I care and I notice it. . . I'll never have anything to do with Gita again, well, not directly.


----------



## jaxxon (Jul 22, 2004)

deadlegs said:


> I tried to get touch up paint for a Merckx from Gita. They told me to use model paint. I found a couple different blues from a hobby store, neither one matched. So I called Gita back, explained I could not find a match and asked if they could get something from Merckx. They told me to use the paint I had found because nobody's going to care or even notice. I was really surprised by how rude they were. I care and I notice it. . . I'll never have anything to do with Gita again, well, not directly.


I had the exact same experience with GITA. Looking for some blue for my Team SC, they were quite rude about it too! I can't believe they don't sell touch up paint ...


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I had mine repained at Hot Tubes in MA, they sent me a bottle of the Molteni orange--maybe they can set you up also, I tossed mine, no time for worrying about a few nicks!


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

*I mixed my own..*

to touch up the lettering on my Team SC. Just basic enamel, model paint will work fine. I have a little experience with finishing, but basically mixed a little of "this" and a touch of "that" and got pretty close. Just keep a rag with some paint thinner handy and you can wipe it off if it doesn't look right.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*gita*

I'm surprised at the response you got from Gita. They were very helpful when I was looking for decals.

Here's another plan. Go to a good hobby shop with a wide variety of model paints, such as Testors. You should be able to find a color that matches your Molteni fairly closely.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I know this post is long dormant, but I figured someone might still be searching for a Molteni Orange touch-up solution. My De Rosa had a few dings and while the paint mix might not be the exact shade of orange as what Merckx uses I have to believe it's darn close. I had good results using Testor's Orange enamel (basic model paint sold at any craft store). It's not a 100% match, but beyond 12" it does the trick and at $3 it beats waiting around for something shipped from Belgium.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*contact*

the folks at CyclArt

they have it


----------

